# Maxi Cosi Priori



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if this seat tethers rearfacing? I like the look of this seat a lot; it looks pretty comparable to an RA but with much lower bottom slots that will fit a newborn well. I am expecting, and the SS1 will be our main seat but I want a good quality backup. I was going to get an RA but they don't fit newborns very well. Thanks!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Nope, unfortunately it does not.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

:

Thanks.


----------

